# Sodastream canister stand?



## Protopigeon (22 Feb 2016)

Hey folks

I just bought one of these or my Rio 180L tank 

http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/ad...uarium-co2-system-for-planted-tank-up-to-500l

But I'm wondering how everyone secures the canister in the aquarium cabinet so it doesn't fall over once it's set up? It needs to be in the cabinet otherwise my other half will complain 

The options i can think of are:

Use an elastic bungy to strap it to my canister filter
Build a DIY Stand (using PVC Pipe?)
leave it in the box and Duct tape that to my cabinet (
Any advice appreciated! 

Cheers


----------



## jagillham (22 Feb 2016)

It would probably fit in a 40mm water waste clip attached to inside of cabinet. Just slide it in from the top.


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2016)

Not sure how big the soda stream canisters are but I used a bicycle water bottle holder screwed to the side of my cabinet when I ran a disposable welding gas setup.


----------



## Andy D (22 Feb 2016)

I also bought a bike water bottle holder to sit my Sodastream bottle in.


----------



## Protopigeon (22 Feb 2016)

Great ideas - thanks folks!


----------



## Protopigeon (22 Feb 2016)

I think I might get some small Bungee cords like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-Hoo...hash=item589b3b7671:m:mYVD_ou_G1s-9zdeKLZeeSw

and a hook to affix to the cabinet interior. That way I can easily take the canister out to replace it, etc.


----------



## Protopigeon (26 Feb 2016)

I got the bungies and I've strapped the sodastream bottle to my canister filter for now. Seems fairly stable. 

I like the co2 art kit - Easy to set up having never done it before (even tho no instructions) 

It'll be interesting to see how long it lasts on a canister. I'm running @ 1bps at the moment, but my drop checker is still blue/green so I might have to up the bps a bit...


----------

